
Show HN: Kubekutr – Cookie cutter for generating Kubernetes resource manifests - mr-karan
https://mrkaran.dev/posts/introducing-kubekutr/
======
onionjake
I like the idea. It is one step above copying and pasting my own "standard"
starting yaml I have come up with over the years. For example, labeling,
resource requests/limits, standard mounts for config, common environment
variables, etc. This would reduce copy-paste errors for sure.

